# iPod shuffle multicolores



## Lordjem (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonne nouvelle 

TOUS (j'ai vérifié) les stores sont fermés 

Pronostics ?


----------



## yzykom (30 Janvier 2007)

iLife 07 ?


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

MODOS! c'est sérieux basculé le post dans régissez  


oui tous les store fermé je commençais a avoir peu que c'était mon mac mais non!!


----------



## eyescarz (30 Janvier 2007)

c'est bien possible


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

hihi la réponse d'apple à microsoft le jour de la sortie de vista?? :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Ca va faire mal


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

je ne pense pas à léopard, car les beta test ne sont pas encore 100% ok  

mais pourquoi pas


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Apple a bien choisi son jour pour sortir des nouveaut&#233;s 

mise &#224; jour macpro, macmini, isight ?

:love: :love:


----------



## yzykom (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> je ne pense pas à léopard, car les beta test ne sont pas encore 100% ok
> 
> mais pourquoi pas



Ça m'a aussi traversé l'esprit car le jour de la sortie de Vista, ce serait assez énorme, mais ça ne me semble quand même pas réaliste, surtout sans annonce. iLife me semble plus probable.


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Je pense aussi au mac Pro et au mini


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (30 Janvier 2007)

upgrades machines...???
Léopard???


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

d'après think secret 

"Des écrans Apple display avec iSight intégrés" et des MacPro octocoeurs (les Quad-Core Xeon)


Léopard j'en rêve aussi mais je ne pense pas encore


----------



## Lordjem (30 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pas mais si c'est lopard je l'ai échapé belle je me suis aperçus de la fermeture en commandant mon macbook noir :rateau: 

Halalala aplle sais y faire quand même


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que iLife sortira en m&#234;me temps que L&#233;opard (renouvellement de l'interface)

Moi je dis : mis &#224; jour matos :style:


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

En esp&#233;rant vraiment &#224; une attention plus forte de la part d'APPLE sur le hardware ...

de nouvelles machine !! 
mais j'imagine m&#234;me pas si L&#233;o sort today le s&#233;isme &#224; redmond


----------



## patrickz (30 Janvier 2007)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124131


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

_"Annonce exclusive : nous apprenons en direct de Redmond, que Bill Gates, fondateur de Microsoft, vient de changer de bord, et oui, il a jet&#233; son pc Vista turbo par la window, puis s'est lentement dirig&#233; vers l'apple store le plus proche a pouss&#233; la porte et a pleur&#233;...."_


----------



## patrickz (30 Janvier 2007)

iVista ?


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

J'arriverais jamais à comprendre pourquoi sur un forum pas super et un site de bidouille il y a 160 personnes sur le sujet Store fermé!! et sur macgeneration avec un forum propre nikel performant 20 personnes


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> je ne pense pas à léopard, car les beta test ne sont pas encore 100% ok
> 
> mais pourquoi pas



Cela me semble assez réaliste qu'Apple annonce une date pour Léopard, voire une possibilité de pré-commande... En tous cas, parer à l'annonce de Vista.


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

patrickz a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124131



Merci merci mais un poil en retard non??


----------



## Lordjem (30 Janvier 2007)

Et si c'était une simple maintenance des pages ?





















Comment sa ça casse l'ambiance


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Et si c'était une simple maintenance des pages ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jamais de maintenance le mardi 13h c'est toujours à cette même heure les annonces


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela me semble assez réaliste qu'Apple annonce une date pour Léopard, voire une possibilité de pré-commande... En tous cas, parer à l'annonce de Vista.


 un portable sans disque dur (tout en flash), avec un écran 12", une résolution de 1024x768 poru arrêter d'exploser les yeux, une batterie de 6h en wifi/BT.

Et léopard installé


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> un portable sans disque dur (tout en flash), avec un écran 12", une résolution de 1024x768 poru arrêter d'exploser les yeux, une batterie de 6h en wifi/BT.
> 
> Et léopard installé



et 3500 euro... tu connais le prix de la mémoire flash...? :rateau:


----------



## Lordjem (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> jamais de maintenance le mardi 13h c'est toujours à cette même heure les annonces


 

Et sa réouvre à quelle heure en général ?

J'ai trop hâte


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Et sa réouvre à quelle heure en général ?
> 
> J'ai trop hâte



oohh 21h









ca casse hein ?


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> et 3500 euro... tu connais le prix de la mémoire flash...? :rateau:


Pas grave. Mon T2XP m'a coûté +- 2500 euros, à l'époque. 
Je payerais plus cher pour avoir un Mac qui ressemblerait à ce que j'ai décrit 
 
Ah oui et qui soit aussi léger


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Et sa réouvre à quelle heure en général ?
> 
> J'ai trop hâte



En général c'est 13h45 à 14h... vive le pomme +r


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

http://www.crazyapplerumors.com/?p=778


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Pour changer, un nouvel Ipod


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

J'espère de nouveaux écrans et un mac Pro 8 coeurs


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> J'espère de nouveaux écrans et un mac Pro 8 coeurs



Yep Jack Bauer think secret annonce aussi tout ca


----------



## bobthesponge (30 Janvier 2007)

moi je dis mac book pro  12" et nouvel ipod faut contrer la sortie de vista mais franchement je vois rien d'autre peut etre ilife 07... mais pas de leopard


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Yep Jack Bauer think secret annonce aussi tout ca



Il serait temps de revoir ces écrans et surtout de baisser les prix.
Car ça a couté très cher à la production de 24 saison 6 d'équiper toute la CTU d'Apple Cinema Display


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> moi je dis mac book pro  12" et nouvel ipod faut contrer la sortie de vista mais franchement je vois rien d'autre peut etre ilife 07... mais pas de leopard



apple à tout intérêt  sortir sortie un new pod maintenant car la press en mange de l'ipod   a lui tout seul il peut faire un peu mal a microsoft et la sortie de son vista


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Moi non plus je ne vois pas de léopard (même si je peux me tromper), car d'après les beta testeurs y a encore du taff , mais franchement l'annoncer aujourd'hui ca aurait été vraiment jouissif :love::love:


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> moi je dis mac book pro  12" et nouvel ipod faut contrer la sortie de vista mais franchement je vois rien d'autre peut etre ilife 07... mais pas de leopard



Seul Leopard pourrait contrer la sortie de Vista et encore.....


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> moi je dis mac book pro  12"



Ah ben ce ne serait pas trop tôt.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

argh j'ai trop hate .. mais j'ai aussi trop faim .. donc s'il pouvait se d&#233;p&#233;cher de rouvrir que j'aille manger l'esprit joyeux en faisant un petit tour au virgin des champs elys&#233;e pour voir vista .. ca serait super .. NIAK NIAK NIAK


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

En même temps, c'est juste le store qui est fermé.

On ne doit pas s'attendre à trop gros sinon il y aurait eu une keynote


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Seul Leopard pourrait contrer la sortie de Vista et encore.....



D'apres les premiers articles, il se contre lui même, pas besoin de l'aider pour ca


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> D'apres les premiers articles, il se contre lui même, pas besoin de l'aider pour ca



Oui c'est pas faux en même temps


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> En même temps, c'est juste le store qui est fermé.
> 
> On ne doit pas s'attendre à trop gros sinon il y aurait eu une keynote



Exact, ca doit juste etre une mise a jour de matos


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> En même temps, c'est juste le store qui est fermé.
> 
> On ne doit pas s'attendre à trop gros sinon il y aurait eu une keynote


pour les macbook y avait pas eu de keynote ..
Tayooo


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> pour les macbook y avait pas eu de keynote ..
> Tayooo



C'est vrai mais bon MacBook, c'était quand même pas Leopard, iLife ou iPhone


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon c'est pas tout sa mais j'ai une réunion maintenant c'est chiant d'attendre :mouais:


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout sa mais j'ai une réunion maintenant c'est chiant d'attendre :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


>


et moi j'ai toujours faim ...
et hop ca commence &#224; flooder ..
LOL


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout sa mais j'ai une r&#233;union maintenant c'est chiant d'attendre :mouais:



Fait comme moi d&#233;calle la , ils ont interet a annoncer autre chose qu'une mise a jour de drivers


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

bon alors... tjours  pas ouvert...


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> bon alors... tjours  pas ouvert...



Ca ouvre à quel heure normalement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

J'sens que ca r&#233;ouvre bient&#244;t ..
\feeling a deux balle OFF


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ca ouvre à quel heure normalement ?



il y a 4 minutes ...   oupsss


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Janvier 2007)

Mon pronostic : MacMini C2D (depuis le temps qu'on l'attend), nouveaut&#233;s pour iPod (peut-&#234;tre un nano 16 Go, ou le Red en 2Go), MacPro bien s&#251;r et pourquoi pas iLife'07 ... 

En tous cas Bill doit en manger ses lunettes


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Store roumain open http://store.apple.ro/IMC-Apple-Store/WebObjects/Asto.woa/2/


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

J'aurais eu le temps d'aller acheter Vista pendant tout ce temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

c'est bien du marketing &#224; la Apple &#231;&#224; ..
argh .. sont trop forts ..

mais il n'empeche que selon l'annonce, ca risque de passer relativement inapercu .. nan ?


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Store roumain open http://store.apple.ro/IMC-Apple-Store/WebObjects/Asto.woa/2/



Bizarre   Mais bon les roumains ....


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> c'est bien du marketing à la Apple çà ..
> argh .. sont trop forts ..
> 
> mais il n'empeche que selon l'annonce, ca risque de passer relativement inapercu .. nan ?



A chaque annonce, c'est la même chose. Tout le monde devient fou  

Pour le côté inaperçu, ça dépend de l'annonce.

Peut-être les Secret features de Leopard...


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

BOn va vient ! On a du boulot merde quoi


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

L'annonce de la toute nouvelle interface révolutionnaire de Leopard pour contrer celle de Vista :love:


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Encore "We'll be back soon"



dur dur l'attente  :style:


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> L'annonce de la toute nouvelle interface révolutionnaire de Leopard pour contrer celle de Vista :love:



Là ça serait la classe ! Et en plus, ça permettrai de faire de l'ombre à Hasta la Vista


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

vite vite j'arriverais pas longtemps &#224; rester cacher derri&#232;re mon &#233;cran


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

C'est un Suisse qui fait la maj ou quoi ? Un stagiaire ?? :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est un Suisse qui fait la maj ou quoi ? Un stagiaire ?? :mouais:



Bha en tout cas si tous stagiaire son comme moi elle est pas pour tout de suite ...  




ps léopard beta pubic


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bha en tout cas si tous stagiaire son comme moi elle est pas pour tout de suite ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Un stagiaire suisse


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bha en tout cas si tous stagiaire son comme moi elle est pas pour tout de suite ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là tu rêves un peu...


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Paradise a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bha en tout cas si tous stagiaire son comme moi elle est pas pour tout de suite ...
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2007)

Woaw un iphone filiaire


----------



## sylko (30 Janvier 2007)

Arghhh! Juste au moment, où je voulais acheter un truc sur le refurb... :mouais:


----------



## bnco (30 Janvier 2007)

Mmmmmh vu le temps que ça mets je vote pour une mise à jour des composantes du  store


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2007)

Apple annonce sa fusion avec Microsoft...


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Paradise a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bha en tout cas si tous stagiaire son comme moi elle est pas pour tout de suite ...
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

pffff .. ca bouge pas là ..





(tres constructif)


----------



## benjamin (30 Janvier 2007)

Chouette, cinq couleurs pour le shuffle.


----------



## Lived Eht (30 Janvier 2007)

iPod Shuffle couleur.


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Janvier 2007)

Shuffles en couleur

Edith : toasted


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

opennnnn

ipod shuffle multicolor :d


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon on ferme...


----------



## moPod (30 Janvier 2007)

Eh ben, en tous cas, ils en mettent du temps pour quelques iPods et petites nouveaut&#233;s...
Ca pr&#233;sage bien plus &#224; mon avis, je ne crois pas que la derni&#232;re fois qu'ils aient annonc&#233; un simple iPod ils aient mis plus d'une heure et demi...
Je f&#233;licit&#233; Apple sur un point : ils ont super bien choisi leur date !

Allllllorsssssss ca ouuuuvre !?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Chouette, cinq couleurs pour le shuffle.



argh .. j'ai failli y croire (j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233 et j'ai failli &#234;tre d&#233;gout&#233; ..




edit : argh non ... c'est vrai .. j'suis d&#233;gout&#233; ..


----------



## donatello (30 Janvier 2007)

Après la misère noire, la misère en couleur... 

Circulez...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2007)

Si on en lance beaucoup et tr&#232;s fort &#231;a va &#233;craser l'effet Vista.


----------



## cpio77 (30 Janvier 2007)

pourtant c'est bien vrai


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

1h30 pour des nouvelles couleurs....


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi j'aime bien. 

J'adore l'orange. :love: 

Bon, c'est quand qu'il sorte iLive et iWork ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Janvier 2007)

ca m'a foutu mon aprem ..


et la b&#233;ta publique de L&#233;opard alors ?


----------



## yzykom (30 Janvier 2007)

A quand le Mac Pro en 5 couleurs ?


----------



## moPod (30 Janvier 2007)

Bien fait pour moi, j'aurais pas du les traiter de lents...lol, c'est un peu pauvre comme r&#233;ponse &#224; Vista non ?

Bof..., jles adore mais j'attendais pllllus...tellemennnt pluuuus.
Faut que je retourne travailler moi maintenant...ahaha les partiels...ahaha le droit...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> 1h30 pour des nouvelles couleurs....


Le temps que la peinture s&#232;che.




[Mode=On s'en cogne]J'aime bien le orange, mais comme vous parlez tous du orange, en fait, j'aime bien le vert [/Mode]


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Janvier 2007)

Bien jou&#233; Apple : attirer l'attention le jour de la sortie du nouveau produit phare de microsoft en repeignant ses iPods Shuffle. 

Ceci dit le orange est sympa


----------



## benjamin (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> 1h30 pour des nouvelles couleurs....



Ils mettraient n'importe quoi à jour le mardi, ça dureraient autant.  



Foguenne a dit:


> Ben moi j'aime bien.
> 
> J'adore l'orange. :love:
> 
> Bon, c'est quand qu'il sorte iLive et iWork ?



Tout pareil.  
C'est le shuffle MacG.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ben moi j'aime bien.
> 
> J'adore l'orange. :love:
> 
> Bon, c'est quand qu'il sorte iLive et iWork ?


Tu sais, je crois que tu devrais consulter. Acheter chaque nouvel ipod, c'&#233;tait marrant au d&#233;but mais l&#224; &#231;a commence &#224; devenir inqui&#233;tant. 



Et puis, pense &#224; ceux qui n'arrivent pas &#224; suivre.


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Janvier 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Ils mettraient n'importe quoi à jour le mardi, ça dureraient autant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il suffit de lui rajouter le petit logo (si on trouve de la place) et c'est un chouette objet pour les fans du site


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2007)

Ah ouais, trop cool l'orange.  J'en veux un...


----------



## Lordjem (30 Janvier 2007)

un peu d&#233;&#231;us quand m&#234;me !

Mais bon je retourne &#224; l'achat de mon macbook noir 

sympa comme consolation


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Tout pareil.
> C'est le shuffle MacG.



Je viens de le tester avec en gravure: "www.macg.co", c'est hyper classe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de le tester avec en gravure: "www.macg.co", c'est hyper classe.


C'est pire que ce que je croyais.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu sais, je crois que tu devrais consulter. Acheter chaque nouvel ipod, c'&#233;tait marrant au d&#233;but mais l&#224; &#231;a commence &#224; devenir inqui&#233;tant.
> 
> 
> 
> Et puis, pense &#224; ceux qui n'arrivent pas &#224; suivre.



Qui a dit que j'allais en acheter un autre. 
Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai demand&#233; une clef usb au boulot, mon shuffle gris ferait parfaitement l'affaire. 

(au fait, on a combien de paquet de cigarettes pour 89 euros...  )


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> 1h30 pour des nouvelles couleurs....



Dieu a mis 7 jours, lui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Qui a dit que j'allais en acheter un autre.
> Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai demand&#233; une clef usb au boulot, mon shuffle gris ferait parfaitement l'affaire.


Arr&#234;te, on te vois venir. Dis-le que tu as eu les mains f&#233;briles apr&#232;s avoir test&#233; la gravure.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Arrête, on te vois venir. Dis-le que tu as eu les mains fébriles après avoir testé la gravure.




C'est vrai, dès que je vois une nouveauté sur l'AppleStore, j'ai du mal. 

(Ma compagne me préconise une thérapie, mais bon...  )


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de le tester avec en gravure: "www.macg.co", c'est hyper classe.



ça me donne une idée 



macinside a dit:


> comme le souligne benjamin, maintenant que l'on a un iPod Shuffle Macge, ça serai cool un ipod shuffle orange avec le logo de macgé gravez au dos


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2007)

Génial un ipod shuffle couleur :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (30 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dieu a mis 7 jours, lui.



alors celle la elle est terrible...


----------



## Vondutch (30 Janvier 2007)

Vraiment déçu par cette news...


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une id&#233;e un iPod Shuffle orange avec macg&#233; derri&#232;re pour tout les membres , comme cadeau de fidelit&#233; non ?   :love:

M'enfin c'est quand m&#234;me un peu nul face &#224; l'arriver de Vista


----------



## tinibook (30 Janvier 2007)

Sympa ces nouvelles couleurs!  
Y'a même un choufel pour modo!


----------



## benjamin (30 Janvier 2007)

Ay&#233;, iPod shuffle MacG command&#233;.  
Un peu plus l&#233;ger que le 30 Go pour courir.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

T'en a pris combien ?? Pare qu'on est beaucoup de membres


----------



## clochelune (30 Janvier 2007)

moi qui esp&#233;rais iLife 07, car j'aurais pu encore &#233;changer le MacBook (quinze jours pour l'&#233;changer ou le rendre, mais le rendre, hors de question!!) 

du coup j'ai bien fait de le prendre ce MacBook, iLife 07 tardant trop &#224; venir!

un iPod shuffle en couleurs, mouais, je m'en tiens &#224; mon iPod photo!
si plus tard ils sortent un iPod vid&#233;o o&#249; l'on aurait le choix des couleurs, l&#224;, je pourrais bien me laisser tenter 

(comme j'aurais ador&#233; un MacBook framboise par exemple en pens&#233;e aux anciens iMac... mais bon, en blanc il est bien ce MacBook, et surtout tr&#232;s agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser)

tant pis pour iLife 07... peut-&#234;tre sortira-t-il  en fin f&#233;vrier? mais du coup j'attendrai pour ce futur achat...! ainsi je me serai bien familiariser&#233;e &#224; iLife 06...

enfin, le iPod shuffle plaira &#224; certains, il faut que tout le monde puisse avoir ses petites satisfactions!!
surtout un shuffle aux couleurs de MacG&#233; ;-)


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Sympa ces nouvelles couleurs!
> Y'a même un choufel pour modo!



héhé, excellent.


----------



## bobthesponge (30 Janvier 2007)

comme je suis fan&#233; tout ca pour ca!!! mais bon un ipod orange=>orange=>orange en partenariat avec apple pour iphone et comme ca pas besoin de switcher l'an prochain chez sfr pour l'iphone!!!!

ok je sors


----------



## iota (31 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Pour les int&#233;ress&#233;s, vous trouverez des photos de l'iPod Shuffle "MacG &#233;dition" ici.
Pour les autres couleurs, &#231;a se passe l&#224;.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

En plus il se clipse à des endroits stratégiques.


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> En plus il se clipse à des endroits stratégiques.



Certains risquent d'être hors d'atteinte  

Ok me cherchez pas je suis dehors


----------



## benjamin (1 Février 2007)

Voil&#224;, re&#231;u. Je l'ouvre ce soir.


----------



## Max77 (8 Février 2007)

J'en veux un orange moi aussi!


----------

